# Whats the largest Target you've ever seen?



## Targetking (Aug 15, 2021)

I've seen a 3 story one in California.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 16, 2021)

Google will them all to you.


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 16, 2021)

There’s actually few in CA


----------



## Targetking (Aug 16, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> There’s actually few in CA


few target s? Theres hundreds.


----------

